# Weird Japanese LotR's Video



## HLGStrider (Jan 13, 2012)

http://scifi.icanhascheezburger.com...asy-lord-of-the-rings-wtf-heart-catch-gondor/

Apparently Boromir led the Minas Tirith dance team at some point.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't know that they had flash mobs in Minas Tirith. LOL


----------

